# New HSS928 upgrades



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Picked up a new 928 a few weeks ago. And because i dont have anything i own with a motor that isnt modified or upgraded in some way, i had to jump right on the 928. I wanted the articulating chute when i bought it, so i worked a deal with the dealer. Seeing its getting late in the season, and they want to sell these units, they said they will order me the parts to swap the chutes at their cost as long as i give them back the original chute, parts came in this week and chute is swapped, i also did the 92 jet, armor skids, and impeller kit ( put them on all my blowers), the housing extension is done. Im working on adding some LED lights now, then we could be good to go. The wife asked what i was working on in the garage, i said the snowblower….in a tone i cant really describe, she said “what! It’s [email protected]#$ing brand new!) i just laughed and told her, new j
























just mean’s unmodified


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

now all you need is sum of that white stuff.....


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

The best part of this story is you live in Florida.

Nice kit.


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

I like the mini roll of toilet paper on the transmission shift lever. Can never be too prepared.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you need a LED light bank on top of that bucket extension. 2 more on control panel and a cop twirling light on top the chute.


----------



## Howie A B (12 mo ago)

Nice work. What goes in the canister?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Lunch!


Howie A B said:


> Nice work. What goes in the canister?


Lunch! 😂


----------



## Howie A B (12 mo ago)

JJG723 said:


> Lunch!
> Lunch! 😂


Well if you need to pack a lunch you must have a very long driveway


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice, I just picked up an identical machine myself yesterday, ordered the dual articulating chute parts this morning along with some HD side skids, hand warmers etc. My machine has the older restrictive chute, I think I am going to keep that as I dont like the idea of slush etc splashing onto the operator, an issue common with the newer chutes. The machine will get the #92 jet plus bump in the rpm, hopefully thats enough to rid any need to get the bigger opening at the base of the chute.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bkwudz said:


> the housing extension


Where did you acquire your Gripo? Lots of folks looking for a source accessible to US residents.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

tabora said:


> Where did you acquire your Gripo? Lots of folks looking for a source accessible to US residents.


right from ESF, $160 shipped to my door from Canada, had it in 5 days

The canister has tools, sheer bolts, and one Beer incase of emergency.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bkwudz said:


> right from ESF, $160 shipped to my door from Canada, had it in 5 days


Interesting; they tell many callers that they won't ship to the US.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Interesting; they tell many callers that they won't ship to the US.


I have heard that also but several members of my group just had a bucket extension shipped to him in the lower 48 . It was $160 total with shipping.
Will try to find a number or something.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

bkwudz said:


> The canister has tools, sheer bolts, and one Beer incase of emergency.


“Beauty is in the eye of the beerholder” 🍻

Sorry, I couldn’t resist.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Lights are wired up


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's a guy in Massachusetts that's selling Honda HS 28" & 32" extensions if anyone nearby wants one...





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## degrange21713 (4 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Here's a guy in Massachusetts that's selling Honda HS 28" & 32" extensions if anyone nearby wants one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can not find him . Is he still selling them. Thanks


----------



## Howie A B (12 mo ago)

degrange21713 said:


> Can not find him . Is he still selling them. Thanks


If you google Honda HS 28 extension you will find them available. i assume you are looking for bucket extension not handlebar extensions, I saw them once upon a time but not recently.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

degrange21713 said:


> Can not find him . Is he still selling them. Thanks


Yes, that link is still working...


----------

